
Yuzu-Emu/Yuzu: Nintendo Switch Emulator - axiomdata316
https://github.com/yuzu-emu/yuzu
======
anotheryou
> yuzu only emulates a subset of Switch hardware and therefore is generally
> only useful for running/debugging homebrew applications. At this time, yuzu
> cannot play a majority of commercial games without major problems. yuzu can
> boot some commercial Switch games to varying degrees of success, but your
> experience may vary between games and for different combinations of host
> hardware.

still impressive, just thought you might want to quickly find the current
state

